# LOGON FOR WWW.VWWEBSOURCE.COM



## vwboy308 (Aug 8, 2001)

does anyone have a login info for this site. it would be greatly appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## DrewAment (May 5, 2000)

*Re: LOGON FOR WWW.VWWEBSOURCE.COM (vwboy308)*

This site is not meant to be used by the general public. It is a dealership info and training site for employees of dealerships. 
Why would you want to access it anyway? Just has source book info and times/dates for training classes
--Drew


----------



## vwboy308 (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: LOGON FOR WWW.VWWEBSOURCE.COM (DrewAment)*

i thought might have some info which could be useful.


----------

